# meevallen



## Dr oblivion

Hallo,

Ik kan dat werkwoord (meevallen) niet echt inzien. Volgens het wordenboek, betekent "meevallen": "beter of gunstiger zijn dan je had verwacht".
Maar wat mij betreft, betekent het "gemakelijk zijn". Zoals in deze zin "Het valt niet mee om een samenvatting van de inhoud te produceren."
Kan een nederlandstalig een extra uitleg geven?

Dank u


----------



## HKK

Die twee betekenissen liggen dicht bij elkaar. Het kan allebei. Maar als het negatief gebruikt wordt is het zoals je zegt, "niet gemakkelijk zijn".


----------



## Dr oblivion

Dank u voor het aantwoord


----------



## Inspirator

Een paar voorbeelden voor je:

1. Achteraf gezien was het toch makkelijker dan je in de eerste instantie dacht. Je dacht dat het moeilijk was maar het viel uiteindelijk mee. 
2. "Het lijkt mee te vallen" ofwel het is niet zo erg als het lijkt.

Meevallen slaat in deze zin dus eigenlijk op "erg". Het is minder erg als het lijkt.

3. De vertraging valt gelukkig mee ondanks de sneeuwbuien van afgelopen nacht.

Het lijkt er op dat de treinen veel vertraging zullen oplopen door het vele sneeuw wat op het spoor is gevallen.
Er is wel wat vertraging maar het valt mee.

Groetjes, Jacob


----------



## wikke

Maar.... het valt NIET mee om snel AF te vallen.


----------



## Dr oblivion

Dank u voor de voorbeelden Jacob. Dat kan pas nuttig zijn
en .... het valt me op dat het niet meevalt om snel af te vallen. Maakt dat zin   ?


----------



## HKK

Dr oblivion said:


> Dank u voor de voorbeelden Jacob. Dat kan pas nuttig zijn
> en .... het valt me op dat het niet meevalt om snel af te vallen . Maakt dat zin   ?



Ja, dat is perfect logisch


----------



## AllegroModerato

Even een aanvullende vraag. Herkent iemand het gebruik van "meevallen" om aan te geven dat je "het ergens niet (helemaal) mee eens zijn"? Voorbeeld:

A: Ik vind Obama een erg goede president.
B: Dat valt wel mee./Dat vind ik wel meevallen.

Of is dit een verkeerd gebruik? Logischer zou zijn om "tegenvallen" te gebruiken, maar in mijn ervaring wordt "meevallen" veel gebruikt in deze betekenis.


----------



## Suehil

Ja, dat ken ik.  Meestal in de zin van 'niet zo erg als je zegt'.  Volgens mij wordt het niet zo vaak gebruikt voor 'niet zo goed als je zegt'


----------



## Inspirator

"Valt tegen" , het is erger dan verwacht. "Valt mee" , het is minder erg dan verwacht.


----------

